# NFS LOCKD_SERVERS



## furtif (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,

I want to upgrade LOCKD_SERVERS value to my FreeBSD NFS server. I have found in Google where it's necessary to add this value.  in /etc/defaults/nfs. But I think FreeBSD doesn't use this file. How I can to update the LOCKD_SERVERS value to 128? The default value is 20.

Thanks!


----------



## furtif (Jan 30, 2014)

I am seeing in my sysctl*:*

```
vfs.nfsd.minthreads: 128
vfs.nfsd.maxthreads: 128
```

*I*s there a similar thing of LOCKD_SERVERS*?*


```
ENOLCK No locks available.  A system-imposed limit on the number of
	     simultaneous file locks was reached.
```

*H*ow to update this limit*?*


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not sure the error is NFS related, it looks like a file system issue. It could be triggered by heavy NFS use though. What does this output? And on what version and architecture of FreeBSD?
`sysctl kern.maxfiles kern.openfiles`


----------



## furtif (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,

Thanks for your reply.

I have executed the command _o_n my freebsd FreeBSD server*:*

```
root@nas02-ssd:/root # sysctl kern.maxfiles kern.openfiles
kern.maxfiles: 12328
kern.openfiles: 98
```

It *s*eems to be wide. The problem do_es_n't appear at all times. It's after 12h/24h of massive NFS usage.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2014)

What version and architecture of FreeBSD?


----------



## furtif (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry,

*I*t's*:*

```
FreeBSD nas02-ssd 9.1-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p10 #0: Sun Jan 12 20:11:23 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

